# WHat are my options



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys, the following is a list of the fish i have in a approx 150litre tank.

Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus
Nimbochromis venustus
Julidochromis regani
Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba Yellow Top"
Labidochromis caeruleus "Electric yellow"
Dimidiochromis compressiceps "Malawi Eye Biter"

This is an all male tank which i kinda rushed into purchasing the fish with bad advice from the lfs. So basically *** ended up with a mix that probably wont work to well, and my fuscotaeniatus is outgrowing everythign else and given them all a hard time, they do nothing but hide. Its been set up for about 6 months now, and *** already lost an electric yellow due to it being attatcked.

Basically i dont want to get rid of any of these fish because *** become rather attatched, especially to the fuscotaeniantus its coloured up really well. So what are my options?

Would the rest get along ok if i get a new tank for my fus. And whats the min size i can keep him in if he is to be by himself?

Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, the fusco isn't the only fish that is going to outgrow this tank.

Both Nimbochromis need a larger tank, as well.

Kim


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

My 2 Nimbochromis Venustus' got very big very fast and ended up dominating the tank and was very aggressive toward the other smaller fish in the tank. So after some time I had to trade them back into the LFS. I would love to get them again but only if I had another tank to keep just them with no other species'.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I would say the compressiceps is equally a problem. Gets rather large, is a predator, and has a huge mouth that can easily gobble smaller tankmates - if it grows big enough to without being harassed to death by them first.


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses so far.

So if i take out the 3 larger species, the two nimbo and the compressiceps and put them together in say a 6X2X2?

How will they go in that size tank, or could i get away with something a little smaller?

I want to get an 8x2x2 tank but funds dont permit at the moment and im going to move out soon so i dont wanna be moving such a large tank.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

A 6x2x2 (180g) would be plenty big for 3 fish that size, and would leave you room for a few more fish. :thumb: Sure you could probably house them in a 6 foot 125g fine, but if you're willing to consider a 180, fish that size will love the extra 33% width for manoeuvering room, and you'll thank yourself for the extra options it provides you.

I haven't kept those two species of Nimbochromis together but if this remains an all-male setup I would think they would be ok together in a 6' tank.

Good luck.


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Well my financial situation changed a bit so i wasnt able to go for the new 6x2x2 i wanted. So i settled with a second hand 6x18x18 which i now have up and running with:

1 nimbo fusco.
1 nimbo venustus.
1 didichromis compress.

They seem to be getting on quite well at this stage.

Keeping in the theme of all male "predators' if you like, what species of fish would people reccomend to keep with these now that i have a bit more room to play with 

Also another quick q, is it better to buy a few juvies and put them in a grow out tank until i get the best looking fish and transfer him into the main tank, or put the juvies straight into the new tank and remove uncoloured fish from there?


----------

